
Ask HN: MachineLearning consulting for feedback on predictive analytics platform - pplonski86
I&#x27;m working on machine learning platform for building predictive models (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mljar.com). I&#x27;m looking for people who need predictive analytics, but don&#x27;t know how to start or how to train models or deploy models. I would like to offer you ML consulting in exchange for feedback on my product.
======
ParameterOne
sent you a pm

~~~
pplonski86
great! thanks!

